# Don't buy cheap bisuit jointer



## Anonymous (16 Apr 2004)

Hi all

I got a cheapish B&Q (Performance Power Pro) biscuit jointer just before xmas and boy it was rubbish!! I persevered with it trying a host of mods but all to no avail

http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/product/p ... ODID=87378

I have seen many jointers of the same design and believe that they all suffer from the same problems, mainly blade wobble (run-out) and flexture of the fence + poor locking. I could not repeatedly make slots in the exact same place and of the exact same size 

I took it back to B&Q yesterday and they gave me a credit note without any hesitation or argument - top customer service. I picked up a nice 18V Ryobi drill with voucher. Nice.

I went scouting around the place earlier this week and looked at loads of jointers (£60 to £300) and purchased the Freud in the end. Basically an exact copy of the Lamello but 1/3 the price. Fence is rock solid - no flex there. Also, I cannot measure any vertical blade deflection with my DTI. My biscuit joints are now A1 and very repeatable. I am one happy boy and would highly recommend the Freud biscuit jointer.

http://www.freudtools.com/woodworkers/r ... ers_1.html

Moral? 
Don't buy cheap tools if you want accurate, repeatable performance. Freud cost double the B&Q.

Cheers

Tony

PS the Freud even came with a bottle of lubricating oil and cleaning tools!!


----------



## gidon (27 May 2004)

Hey Tony,
Great biscuit jointer I have the same one. My only criticism is the top fence - doesn't slide evenly down the front fence - so hard to lock parallel to the blade. But to be honest don't use that fence much if I can help it.
Cheers
Gidon


----------



## sawdustalley (27 May 2004)

You say don't buy a cheap biscuit jointer.

However, I and many other owners of the Ferm, would dis-agree - for the price, its excellent, and I would argue its on the accuracty and useability of some professional models I have used. 

Maybe not as tough, and the motor does get a little warm however.

FYI, there is a review here:
https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/review/review.php?id=26


----------



## Anonymous (27 May 2004)

HI James

To be fair my advice was given based upon experience of using only one cheap jointer and looking at and 5-6 others in shops. Didn't see a Ferm but have seen rave write ups.

I am happy to change the post to 'don't buy a cheap biscuit jointer except the Ferm!!'  

Cheers

Tony


----------



## johnjin (27 May 2004)

For what its worth I've also got the ferm Biscuit Jointer and an incredible piece of kit for the money. I have read of praise for this machine from pros on the SFX forum. I am a hobbist and can't afford the best quality kit but at the same time, I do want something that is up to the task that it is meant to do, and in my opinion this is where this forum and others like it come into their own, by alerting us about the quality or lack of it on the various tools. Without this type of backup we would tend to be guided only by price and end up waisting money on kit that although does what was required of it, cost a lot more than we would really want to pay.

John


----------



## CYC (27 May 2004)

I too have the Performance biscuit jointer. I do find the fence locking is very poor but apart from that it's working fine.
I remember reading in the GWW magazine this Performance jointer had one of the best scores!!
I'd love to try the Freud to see the difference for myself!


----------



## Neil (27 May 2004)

Hi CYC,

I'll bring the Ferm on Saturday so we can do a side-by-side comparison.

This post seems to have woken up, Tony! :wink: 

NeilCFD


----------



## kityuser (27 May 2004)

whole can of worms this one.


I had a ferm jobbie, biggest pile of pooh you ever saw........


how much was the freud one?


----------



## Anonymous (27 May 2004)

Kityuser - can't remmeber exact price (age you see) but it was about £130. Nearly twice the price of the Performance Pro but ten times the machine :lol: :wink: 

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Dr. Thrax (28 May 2004)

Thanks for the warning Tony


----------

